# Gigabyte GTX 660 Windforce OC 2 GB



## W1zzard (Sep 12, 2012)

Today NVIDIA launched their new GTX 660. Gigabyte has sent us their overclocked GTX 660 Windforce OC which also comes with a large dual-fan cooler that provides extremely low temperatures in both idle and load. The overclock out of the box helps to gain some performance on the HD 7870.

*Show full review*


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Sep 13, 2012)

Nothing too special about this card, priced about the same as the 7870 and performs about the same as well. Doesn't overclock as well though, which might give the 7870 a slight edge in this competition. Though Nvidia is massively late with this card and the 660 Ti, because the 7850 and 7870 had been out for months.


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 13, 2012)

Yep, super anti-climactic... being 7 months late and a $260 MSRP!  

It’s a turd and they’d better slash it below $200 ASAP, because there’s nice 7870 for $200-220 that yes… OC like banshee’s.


----------



## Ikaruga (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the nice review. Looks like they are significantly faster with 2xAA, just like the 660ti. I think it's safe to say that (after a price cut) these are quite good cards for the money if you won't go for 4XAA or above, and the power consumption figures are also really good. I'm looking forward to see some silent cards based on this chip, but it needs a price cut fast


----------



## Casecutter (Sep 13, 2012)

You shell out $260 for a card that's seems sporadic on good many titles at 1920x only 2xAA, and that's a good thing!  They can be a nice card for $180 and @1680x... if/when you get a good factory OC'd for that call me! Power consumption isn't any different than a 7870 when you look at the fps/watts, while even the performance/watt W1zzard show the 7870 13% above the reference GTX660.


----------



## HD64G (Sep 16, 2012)

Prices have to go down more for both company GPUs...


----------

